# عيد الشهداء $$ النيروز $$



## zezza (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*النيروز* وعيد رأس السنة المصرية هو أول يوم في السنة الزراعية الجديدة...

وقد أتت لفظة نيروز من الكلمة  القبطية (ني - يارؤو) = الأنهار، وذلك لأن ذاك الوقت من العام هو ميعاد أكتمال موسم فيضان النيل سبب الحياة في مصر..
 ولما دخل اليونانيين مصر أضافوا حرف السي للأعراب كعادتهم (مثل أنطوني وأنطونيوس ) فأصبحت نيروس فظنها العرب نيروز الفارسية..

ولأرتباط النيروز بالنيل أبدلوا الراء بالام فصارت نيلوس ومنها أشتق العرب لفظة النيل العربية..


أما عن النيروز الفارسية فتعني اليوم الجديد (ني = جديد , روز= يوم ) وهو عيد الربيع عند الفرس ومنه جاء الخلط من العرب.

ويقول الأنبا لوكاس المتنيح أسقف منفلوط: أن النيروز أختصار (نيارو أزمورووؤو) وهو قرار شعري أيتها الالهة باركى الأنهار..
وأصبحت نياروس ومعناه الكامل عيد مباركة ألأنهار..


*أما توت* أول شهور السنة القبطية فمشتق من الأله تحوت أله المعرفة وهوحكيم مصري عاش أيام الفرعون مينا الأول وهو مخترع الكتابة ومقسم الزمن..
 وقد أختار بداية السنة المصرية مع موسم الفيضان لأنه وجد نجمة الشعري اليمينية تبرق في السماء بوضوح في هذا الوقت من العام.. 
مما يعني أن السنة القبطية، سنة نجمية وليس شمسية مما يجعلها أكثر دقة من الشمسية التي أحتاجت للتعديل الغرغوري وبالتالي لم تتأثر بهذا التعديل وذلك لأن الشمس تكبر الارض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة والشعري اليمينية تكبر الشمس بـ200مرة، مما يعني أنها أكبر من الأرض بـ260 مليون مرة مما يحعل السنة النجمية أدق عند المقارنة بالشمسية.. 

ومع عصر دقلديانوس أحتفظ المصريين بمواقيت وشهور سنينهم التي يعتمد الفلاح عليها في الزراعة مع تغيير عداد السنين وتصفيره لجعله السنة الأولي لحكم دقلديانوس =282 ميلادية = 1 قبطية = 4525 توتية (فرعونية)،
يعنى السنة القبطية اقل من الميلادية ب 282 سنة تقريبا

 ومن هنا أرتبط النيروز بعيد الشهداء.. حيث كان في تلك الأيام البعيدة يخرج المسيحيين في هذا التوقيت إلي الأماكن التي دفنوا فيها أجساد الشهداء مخبئة ليذكروهم. وقد أحتفظ الأقباط بهذه العادة حتي أيامنا فيما يسمونه بالطلعة..  أن عيد النيروز هو أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة.. 


منقول

بركة شهداء كنيستنا القبطية  الابرار الاطهار تكون مع جميعنا 
بصلواتهم و شفاعتهم افتح لنا يا الله باب الكنيسة و احفظ حياة البابا شنودة و بارك ارض مصر  اللى ارتوت من دمائهم الثمينة
امين 

ما تنسوش تاكلوا جوافة و بلح احمر :08:
كل سنة و انتوا بخير 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كل  سنه والجميع بخير
شكرا للموضوع الروعه جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza

معلومات لا اعرفها  فعندنا

الاسماء مختلفة والتوقيت ايضا

انما اشكرك على المعلومات 

والموضوع ..

سلام المسيح معك دوماااااا


----------



## mero_engel (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل حبيبتي *
*وكل سنه والجميع بخيررر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية

لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم.، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد، فما هي؟

1. أن هذا العالم وقتي بالقياس إلي الحياة الأبدية " لأن (الأشياء) التي تري وقتية وأما التي لا تري فأبدية ".

2. وأننا غرباء فيه.. "أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء.. ".

3. وأن العالم قد وضع في الشرير والحياة في حزن وألم وضيق " ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح "

4. وأن ضيقات وأحزان هذه الحياة تتحول إلي مجد عظيم في السماء " آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يعلن فينا "

من أجل هذا زهدوا في العالم واشتهوا الانطلاق من الجسد لكي يكونوا مع المسيح، وقد فعلوا هذا عن محبة كاملة للرب مفضلين الرب عما سواه، وكانت حياتهم في الجسد حياة في العالم وليست للعالم.

ونستطيع أن نميز ثلاث فئات من شهداء المسيحية من حيث دافع الاستشهاد:

1. شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.

2. شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة 

3. شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت.



أنواع العذابات:

في أيام الاضطهاد كان الوثني يوجه عبارة إلي المسيحي هي "لا حق لك في أن توجد" وهي تعبير عن مشاعر البغض والعداوة التي في نفوس الوثنيين من نحو المسيحيين والتي أفضت إلي أنواع من العذاب والأهوال لا نقدر أن نحصي عددها أو نصف أنواعها، وقد يكون مجرد ذكرها يسبب رعبا للإنسان.



نفسية الشهيد وقت التعذيب

كان غرض الحكام والولاة من تعذيب المسيحيين هو تحطيم شجاعتهم وإضعاف روحهم المعنوية، ولكن كان دائما يحدث العكس إذ كان التعذيب أداة لتحريكها وتقويتها وهذا أمر خارج حدود المنطق ويفوق الطبيعة ولكنه عمل النعمة داخل قلب الإنسان المؤمن التي تحول الحزن إلي فرح والضيق إلي تعزية، أما السبب في ذلك هو:

· المعونة الإلهية التي وعد بها الرب كل الذين يتألمون من اجله.

· تعاطف الكنيسة كلها مع المتقدمين للشهادة وتدعيمهم معنويا وروحيا.

· الإحساس بشرف التألم من أجل الإيمان.

· التطلع إلي المجد العظيم الذي ينتظر كل من يتألم من أجل الله.

· تشجيع الله لهم عن طريق الرؤى والظهورات.



بطولة الشهداء أثناء محاكماتهم

· تتعجب إذ تري في المحاكم الرومانية منظر المسيحيين الأبرياء الضعفاء المسالمين وهم يقفون أمام أباطرة وحكام وقضاة وثنيين بما لهم من الجبروت والغطرسة والظلم وحولهم خصوما من الدهماء يصيحون بعنف وكيف أن هؤلاء المسيحيون أقوياء معاندين أذلوا قضاتهم بعد أن فشلوا في إخضاعهم، كل هذا وهم في صبر مذهل واحتمال عجيب وإيمان لا يلين.. صورة إنجيلية فيها الكلمات وقد تحولت إلي أعمال حية وشهادة ناطقة.

· وكان أول سؤال في المحاكمة هو "هل أنت مسيحي؟" وكان مجرد اسم "مسيحي" – في نظر الدولة الرومانية – في حد ذاته يحمل أبشع جريمة تلصق بصاحبها الشبهة بالعصيان و تدنيس المقدسات، وأما المسيحيون كان لهم ردا واحدا لا يتغير " أنا مسيحي " فيصيح الدهماء " الموت للمسيحي ".



فئات الشهداء

عندما بدأت الاضطهادات تقدم المؤمنون من كل الفئات للشهادة، الأمراء والنبلاء والولاة والضباط والجنود في الجيش الروماني وأساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ورهبان وراهبات وأطفال وصبيان وفتيات وأمهات وشباب وأراخنة وفلاحين وعبيد و إماء وفلاسفة وعلماء وسحرة وكهنة أوثان أفراد وجماعات

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل
كل سنة وانتى طيبة*​


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي الاضافه الجميله يا غاليه*
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*الذين بالإيمان: قهروا ممالك، صنعوا براً، نالوا مواعيد، سدّوا أفواه أسود، أطفأوا قوة النار، نجوا من حد السيف، تقووا من ضعف، صاروا أشداء في الحرب، هزموا جيوش غرباء، . وآخرون عُذِّبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة أفضل. وآخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد، ثم في قيود أيضاً وحبس. رُجموا، نشروا، جُرِّبوا، ماتوا قتلاً بالسيف، طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى، معتازين، مكروبين، مذلين، وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقاً لهم*

*********************
موضوع مميز زيزا
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا زيزا 
كل سنه وجميعنا بخير 
ميررررررسى على المعلومات 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> كل  سنه والجميع بخير
> شكرا للموضوع الروعه جدا
> الرب يباركك​


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> zezza
> 
> معلومات لا اعرفها  فعندنا
> 
> ...



الصراحة يا كليم مش عارفة ازاى الاسماء و التوقيت يكون مختلف ممكن يكون قصدك على شئ تانى غير عيد راس السنة القبطية اللى هو عيد النيروز 
بس يا ريت لو تقدر تقولنا على المعلومات دى و تحطها على المنتدى
ربنا يباركك 
شكرا على مرورك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى على التوضيح يا قمر
وميرسى ليكى هابى على 
الاضافة الجميلة 
وكل سنة وجميعنا بخير وسلام​


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل حبيبتي *
> *وكل سنه والجميع بخيررر*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية
> 
> لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم.، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد، فما هي؟
> 
> ...



اضافه حضرتك زودت الموضوع حلاوة و روحانية اعمق 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *الذين بالإيمان: قهروا ممالك، صنعوا براً، نالوا مواعيد، سدّوا أفواه أسود، أطفأوا قوة النار، نجوا من حد السيف، تقووا من ضعف، صاروا أشداء في الحرب، هزموا جيوش غرباء، . وآخرون عُذِّبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة أفضل. وآخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد، ثم في قيود أيضاً وحبس. رُجموا، نشروا، جُرِّبوا، ماتوا قتلاً بالسيف، طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى، معتازين، مكروبين، مذلين، وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقاً لهم*
> 
> *********************
> موضوع مميز زيزا
> ميرسى ليكى



مرورك و تعليقك هو المميز جرجس 
كالعادة طبعا 
ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا زيزا
> كل سنه وجميعنا بخير
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



شكرا كوكو على مرورك 
كل سنة و انت طيب و كنيستنا بخير


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى على التوضيح يا قمر
> وميرسى ليكى هابى على
> الاضافة الجميلة
> وكل سنة وجميعنا بخير وسلام​



العفو يا قمرة 
مرورك شرفنى و نور الموضوع


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومميز شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (26 سبتمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ومميز شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



شكرا لمرور حضرتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا زيزا
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك جوجو على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

